# New to this forum...



## alexwei (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi to all, having been on this tiny little red dot for 30 years. Currently living in a hdb flat with my family of 4  .

Hope to know more friends out there, due to my previous job, my social circle of friend have been too small.


----------

